# Job Site Signs



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Just for interest, lets see some job site signs from our members, and how creative we are. This picture is a current job site, and I don't mind the other signs. Thoughts?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

This sign must be 15 years old, - - I don't really use them anymore (probably should though), - - but as you can see, it matches my overall color scheme.

I only do roofing and siding anymore for regular customers, or to follow my own work . . .


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

did you intentionally set your sign 4" higher than the subs 'Ladwig'? It makes sense.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

72chevy4x4 said:


> did you intentionally set your sign 4" higher than the subs 'Ladwig'? It makes sense.


No, the guy who mowed did it I guess. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Z (Dec 10, 2006)

These signs are 48" x 36" . A little hefty to haul around, but they do a nice job of advertising for us. Used the same concept for 33 years.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice sign Bill!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Bill Z said:


> These signs are 48" x 36" . A little hefty to haul around, but they do a nice job of advertising for us. Used the same concept for 33 years.



Nice, - - when you finish the job you could put up a 'W.A.Z. UP' sign!! :laughing:


----------



## Bill Z (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom R said:


> Nice, - - when you finish the job you could put up a 'W.A.Z. UP' sign!! :laughing:



You might be on to something there, perhaps a new slogan...."Thinking about a new room? Find out 'W. A. Z. up' at 1-800.....! " I'm sure somebody can improve on that...


----------



## BuildersNoteboo (Mar 26, 2010)

*The most important thing to do when you design a sign is* to make sure the logo is not too difficult to read, visability is super important! So make sure that if it is a job sign that you can see clearly you name and phone number, the text size should be at least 3". 

Also the biggest mistake contractors make on signage is WHERE they post the signs. If it is in someones yard then make sure it can be seen by passerbys from all directions (not hidden behind a tree or the stake is too low) and if it is on your truck.. make sure your name and phone number are easy to read (no weird fonts or colors) and on the rear is a MUST. Hope this helps you guys!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Mine are plain but easy to read.

Ok, except for this picture.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

All yard signs should be KISS.








​


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

This one is better


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> This one is better


Surprisingly tasteful,
and not a hint of green...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Surprisingly tasteful,
> and not a hint of green...


Maybe he should paint the frames Festool-green :whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Surprisingly tasteful,
> and not a hint of green...





angus242 said:


> Maybe he should paint the frames Festool-green :whistling


Now that you got me thinking about it, maybe I will have 2 more made with black backgrounds and green letters!!:laughing:


My cards are just about the same as my signs.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Here are my current cards.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice and simple, easy to read.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Nice and simple, easy to read.


I like them.


Can I copy them for myself? :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

neolitic said:


> I like them.
> 
> 
> Can I copy them for myself? :laughing:


Sure, it took me and the lady at the printing place about 5 minutes to come up with that.:laughing:

I hate getting a card from someone that looks like it could be a 5 page brochure.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

That's about as boring as my card looks I really need to design a simple yet nice logo like 480Sparky has. I never really thought about making or putting up signs...


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

i just seen a sign, as i go by its a hand painted sign, kringle carpentry,it looked done by a kid, as i come back i see the other side says car detailing hahahaa

i wouldn't let this guy step foot on my property lol. rundown trailer, i have to take a pic lol


----------



## Youcanpaintit (Oct 15, 2010)

Mine were stolen! Come on for real? I guess that's what you get when you compete in this market, people take yours down and put theirs up. Thieves.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

DLuxConst said:


> I buy the cheap corrugated plastic signs with wire frames. *$20 each*


That is extremely expensive. :sad: 

I think you should try to get prices from a couple different suppliers the next time you need signs.


----------



## deckandpatio (Nov 8, 2010)

I have never used a yard sign. Do you think they are effective?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

deckandpatio said:


> I have never used a yard sign. Do you think they are effective?



All you need is one job a year from them.


----------



## deckandpatio (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess your right. Maybe i'll get some more made.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Reviving this thread with my version of a site sign. It's roughly 2'x2', and stands 5' high or so. It's fitted with sliding dovetails, and has a space across the top to add another plaque if wanted. I routed it out, then burned the lettering in. Finished with a couple coats of spar.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Ill try and figure out how to upload pics. Ours are our company colors(red white blue) our logo, and all of our affiliations symbols.

My granddad has still uses signs that have his name, comma, Builder. Then a phone number. Red and white. Been in business since the 60's.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> Reviving this thread with my version of a site sign. It's roughly 2'x2', and stands 5' high or so. It's fitted with sliding dovetails, and has a space across the top to add another plaque if wanted. I routed it out, then burned the lettering in. Finished with a couple coats of spar.


Nice looking sign, maybe some contact info would be helpful though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

jawtrs said:


> Ill try and figure out how to upload pics. Ours are our company colors(red white blue) our logo, and all of our affiliations symbols.
> 
> My granddad has still uses signs that have his name, comma, Builder. Then a phone number. Red and white. Been in business since the 60's.


Id like to see a photo of your granddads sign. I love old school stuff like that.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> Reviving this thread with my version of a site sign. It's roughly 2'x2', and stands 5' high or so. It's fitted with sliding dovetails, and has a space across the top to add another plaque if wanted. I routed it out, then burned the lettering in. Finished with a couple coats of spar.


Crikies! It looks like you intend to be there a while!

Do you need to get a permit for that?


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> Reviving this thread with my version of a site sign. It's roughly 2'x2', and stands 5' high or so. It's fitted with sliding dovetails, and has a space across the top to add another plaque if wanted. I routed it out, then burned the lettering in. Finished with a couple coats of spar.



That is an attention getter, I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> Nice looking sign, maybe some contact info would be helpful though.:thumbsup:


Usually I'll have my phone number above in the dovetailed section, or hanging below. Part of my agreement with this builder was a sign, with no contact info.



480sparky said:


> Crikies! It looks like you intend to be there a while!
> Do you need to get a permit for that?


Go big or go home! And I don't make money at home.... :laughing:

It has 3/4"x18" bars, ran into the ground, with screws ran through and into the sign frame. This way I can have a stout sign, with little disturbance of the ground.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> .............Go big or go home! And I don't make money at home.... :laughing:
> 
> It has 3/4"x18" bars, ran into the ground, with screws ran through and into the sign frame. This way I can have a stout sign, with little disturbance of the ground.


Regardless of how it's built or how little it affects the ground, a sign like this tells me it takes you forever to get the job done. :001_unsure:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> Id like to see a photo of your granddads sign. I love old school stuff like that.


I have one hanging in my shop, sometimes instead of Builder it says Draw and Build to Suit. He still draws ALL of his plans by hand. Even elevations and MEPs. He is 77. He used to bang nails all day and draw at night. Bad mofo. Drove nails till he was 62.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

We've only been in business since July and already have four inquiries from our yard signs which have lead directly to closed jobs. We typically get permission to put the sign out in the yard the day we sign the contract. Our jobs have been installed on average in about 3-4 weeks after contract signing. So the signs are generally on each job site about a month.

They are heavy duty 24" x 36" realtor frames and corrugated plastic signs (24" x 36") and riders (24" x 6"). My signs cost about $12 for the main sign, $9 for the riders and $25 for the frame. But, I'm buying in fairly small quantities right now. I would expect them to cheaper as we grow and place larger orders.

We've gotten tons of compliments on the looks of our sign and obviously, it has gotten some attention and business for us.


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

I have been using these yellow corrugated signs for 16 years. first started paying $20.00, than $12.00, than $8.00, now I pay $2.00 ea. with the stakes included. Printing on both sides. We got to the source.
I buy 1,000 at a time. I leave them in the mulch that is by the trees out by the sidewalk. Your signs won't disappear when the lawn service cuts the grass and throws them out. We just leave the signs at the site when we are done and some have stayed there for as long as 6 months. Usually when you are selling a job and the customer wants a deal it real easy to get them to take care of your sign in their yard for 6months or so for $100.00. See the phone # in the bullit,
steve scholl


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

jawtrs said:


> I have one hanging in my shop, sometimes instead of Builder it says Draw and Build to Suit. He still draws ALL of his plans by hand. Even elevations and MEPs. He is 77. He used to bang nails all day and draw at night. Bad mofo. Drove nails till he was 62.


I bet he would know how to use my drafting table. I use a mechanical drafting table that was the head engineers at Allis Chalmers. I think its 5' wide. Not too many people know how to use them these days.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Regardless of how it's built or how little it affects the ground, a sign like this tells me it takes you forever to get the job done. :001_unsure:


Well that's no bueno. Is there something I could do differently to help dispell this feeling? Or something that's causing it?


----------

